# corn on the cob



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

Our sweet corn crop is just coming in here in North Louisiana.  I am going to smoke some G-90 hybrid corn today with my stuffed pork loin.

I plan to wrap it in foil with salted butter and let it go for about 2 - 3 hours at 225 degrees. 

I have never done this so if my time seems off or if you know a better way to do it, please let me know.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 17, 2006)

Cajun

I'm not sure what  type of cooker you have, but when I'm using my offset, I add a fire grate directly over the coals/wood in the firebox and "grill" the corn with no foil.

Grilled corn, cook on high heat but turning so it ain't burning, is some of the best stuff in the world.

But doing it with foil, in the main chamber, has its advantages too. Little olive oil and garlic salt, squirt of lemon and butter, or even a few spoonfuls of salsa verde, are some good options I've experimented with


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

I put mine in foil with butter and tony's.  We'll see how it goes.  Had a big rainstorm come through so I have been moving my smoker undercover and shifting my smoke from the backyard/pool area to the carport!


----------



## bluefrog (Jun 17, 2006)

water boils at 212 degrees so 2-3 hrs at 225 is way to much!  I brush my corn with mayonaise (yes you read that right) and some chilli powder, salt and pepper and wrap in aluminum foil and toss on at 220 degrees for about 30 min.
Try it you'll like it.

Scott


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 17, 2006)

Cajun

By Tony's, do you mean Tony Chachere's?

And if so, you ever try it with the More variety?

Good chit, for sure.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jun 17, 2006)

I definitly mean Tony Chachere's.  Tony's is all you have to  say in the Mississippi Delta.

Check out the pork section.  I have pictures there .  I didn't take any pictures of the corn but it was real good.


----------



## willkat98 (Jun 18, 2006)

I figured as much, but I wanted to make sure the rest of the board asks there grocer to stock "More" as well as "Original"

Thanks for the pics Cajun.

Side note, microwave popcorn with Tony's More, is a tasty coughy treat


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

At a seminar I went to today they took a piece of foil laid it down with a paper towel over that. Set a ear of corn on the paper then add a few squirts of red wine, olive oil. Then add some garlic, salt and what ever spices you prefer. Then they rolled the corn with the paper towel followed by the foil.

When they were done with it I wanted some and I typically do not care for corn.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 16, 2006)

Did they smoke it or bake it?


----------



## cheech (Jul 16, 2006)

They smoked it but I failed to catch for how long. It was indirect on a Weber grill.


----------



## grinder (Jul 19, 2006)

Will the corn dry out too much, if you don't wrap it in foil? I'd like to get a little smoke on the corn. Anyone tried smoking corn, without wrapping it? I usually boil my corn for 5-6 min., I like it more on the crisp side, than on the mushy side. 30 mins at 225 seem like too long.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 19, 2006)

In my opinion, it dries out too much in the foil, much less without it.!  I quit cooking mine in the smoker.  Back to boiling it.  Saw a post about doing it in the shuck.  However, mine is already shucked and frozen.


----------



## grinder (Jul 19, 2006)

Does it pick up much smoke flavor?


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

In the foil I got no smoke.  If I wanted to try it again I would get some corn in the husk, Pull back the husk and silk the corn,  add some butter and whatever seasoning I wanted to use and pull the husk back down, then smoke for about an hour or an hour and a half at 225.  Bet that would be good.


----------



## joed617 (Jul 20, 2006)

I found a recipe for "smoked corn on the cob" and tried it last week. Peel back the husk and remove the silk. Soak the corn for an hour, remove and shake water from said corn. Salt and pepper the corn and wrap each ear with one slice of bacon and pull the husk back up. Place said corn on your smoker at 200 deg and smoke for 1.45 hours or until tender.  The wife liked it. The bacon wasn't crispy so I took the corn and wrapped it foil and put it on the weber kettle grilled it.  Stll the bacon didn't get crisp so we tossed the bacon and ate the corn. The bacon did add some flavor to the corn and we said next time we may as well just butter it up with bacon fat.  Any Thoughts?

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 20, 2006)

I'm with you Joe.  Toss the bacon :D .  I love bacon,  cooked up crisp.  However, I sure don't like it wimpy.


----------



## joed617 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey Cajun,  Nothing like soft whimp soggy bacon yuck. I like it crisp also. After we cook it and tossed the bacon we said we would have been better off just buttering it with bacon fat. The wife like her veggies cooked but they have to have a snap to them. I on the other hand try to stick to the 3 main food groups "Beef, Pork and chicken" .. I think it backs on the drawing board for this recipe .. 

Joe


----------



## tommy c (Jul 21, 2006)

Morning Guys!
When I roast corn I soak the corn for about 20 min. in h20 (husk on) then put it over the coal. (I have a grate on my offset firebox) after 20 min. I put it back in water just to get the husk wet, then back on the smoker 20 min. Repeat this for one hour and the corn should be done. If the husk aint black....put it back :D


----------

